# How to remove soft top frame



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi - 

I have the dreaded window seperation problem on my '01. I purchased a used soft top and frame from a forum member who's car was totalled. Can anyone tell me or point me to a DIY on how to remove the soft top, frame and all?

-S


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Any help here?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Do this with top closed

You need to first remove the grille for your rear center speaker. 
Then remove the center rear trim panel ( screws exposed by removing grille ) 
Remove your left and right rear trim panels. ( pull bottom towards front, then pull downward )

Remove the gas strut for top, from the upper ball stud it connects to at the top of strut. 
Disconnect harness for rear window defroster.

There is a retaining strip that goes on and around a tensioning strut ( frame for top? ). This is really hard to describe, but you need unclip a trim piece from this area.

After that you disconnect the mounting bolts for the left and right main bearings ( these are main supports at each end of the top. 

The n disconnect the mounting bolts for left and right tensioning struts, and free it from tension so its hanging loosely.

The top should then lift straight up.


If i had a scanner, i would scan the pages for you, but i do not. Hopefuly you will see what you need to see while working to get it taken care of.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I had the window seperation deal as well, but only in a small spot at each lower corner of the glass. So i just run a seam of epoxy in there, and its held up pretty well.

Ive been trying to find a more permanent solution, i think the only better thing would be to use some of the 3M weatherstrip adhesive spray.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I used 3m window weld and it held up for most of the summer but let go in the corners again. 

Thanks for the step by step, seems easy enough.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, I take back my previous statement. I removed the speaker grill and 4 screws but that center trim piece isn't budging. any tricks to it?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, it's official, I have no clue what I'm doing! Top is all unbolted but I have no clue how to get it out of the car.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm sending you a pm with my number call me i'll help you out. i'm also in nj. :thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ got your message, will call this weekend when i get a chance. 

I got the old top out and the new top in, it's hard working in that tight space back there. 

I'm having 3 problems now, they may all be related... 

1. The hydraulics don't want to move the top but they move when not connected and worked fine with the old top. 
2. Top wont fold all the way down, it goes about 1/3 of the way. 
3. It doesn't quite line up on the front, needs to be moved back slightly and the sensor doesn't "know" the top is closed and locked.


----------

